# TitanCigar FEST 09/15, 16 Cigar Reps., Kent Narrows, Maryland



## Nestor (Aug 9, 2007)

*TitanCigar FEST*​
*09/15/2007, 1-6pm*
*MEARS POINT MARINA , At KENT NARROWS, MD*
*For Directions and more infomation go to www.titancigar.com OR www.mearspoint.com*​
_*We are proud to invite you to an event showcasing new release cigars, which is accessible boat, motorcycle, or automobile. Mears Point Marina has 75 boat slips available, Dog Nation Band will perform, Tommy Bahama will have their shirts and pour their Mojitos, cigar rollers, cigar raffles, and a $60. entry fee will get you anywhere from 1-3 cigars free from EACH of the following cigar manufacturers present: *_

Troya, Rocky, United, Don Pepin, Graycliff, Drew Estate, Camacho, Cusano, Perdomo, STC, Puros Indios, Miami Cigar, Oliva, Torano, Miura, La Flor.

This will be big and fun!!!!


----------



## Nestor (Aug 9, 2007)

Tommy Bahama is now supporting this event and will be giving away shirts, and pouring Tommy Bahama Mojitos!


Nestor said:


> *TitanCigar FEST*​
> *09/15/2007, 1-6pm*
> *MEARS POINT MARINA , At KENT NARROWS, MD*
> *For Directions and more infomation go to www.titancigar.com OR www.mearspoint.com*​
> ...


----------



## Nestor (Aug 9, 2007)

*Re: TitanCigar FEST 09/15, 19 Cigar Reps., Kent Narrows, Maryland*

Bahia, P&K, JC Newman, and Edan N Eva have joined this event. ALSO, Tommy Bahama will join TitanCigar FEST with shirt giveaways, and will also be serving their Tommy Bahama Mojitos


Nestor said:


> *TitanCigar FEST*​
> *09/15/2007, 1-6pm*
> *MEARS POINT MARINA , At KENT NARROWS, MD*
> *For Directions and more infomation go to www.titancigar.com OR www.mearspoint.com*​
> ...


----------



## Nestor (Aug 9, 2007)

*TICKETS GO ON SALE TOMORROW!*

*(410)721-2944*
*[email protected]*


----------



## Nestor (Aug 9, 2007)

*Re: TitanCigar FEST 09/15, 17 Cigar Reps., Kent Narrows, Maryland*



Nestor said:


> *TitanCigar FEST*​
> *09/15/2007, 1-6pm*
> *MEARS POINT MARINA , At KENT NARROWS, MD*
> *For Directions and more infomation go to www.titancigar.com*​
> ...


Tickets on sale now (410) 721-2944


----------



## Nestor (Aug 9, 2007)

Nestor said:


> _*TitanCigar FEST*​_
> 
> _*09/15/2007, 1-6pm*_
> _*MEARS POINT MARINA , At KENT NARROWS, MD*_
> ...


----------



## Nestor (Aug 9, 2007)

If you arriving by boat, ask for Dave, the DockMaster. There are 75 transcient slips available, and there will be no charge as long as you do not stay overnight.



Nestor said:


> *TitanCigar FEST*​
> *09/15/2007, 1-6pm*
> *MEARS POINT MARINA , At KENT NARROWS, MD*
> *For Directions and more infomation go to www.titancigar.com OR www.mearspoint.com*​
> ...


----------



## Nestor (Aug 9, 2007)

Nestor said:


> If you arriving by boat, ask for Dave, the DockMaster. There are 75 transcient slips available, and there will be no charge as long as you do not stay overnight.


Boaters can contact Dave, the dockmaster at Mears Point for slips.


----------



## Nestor (Aug 9, 2007)

JC Newman to add raffles



Nestor said:


> *TitanCigar FEST*​
> *09/15/2007, 1-6pm*
> *MEARS POINT MARINA , At KENT NARROWS, MD*
> *For Directions and more infomation go to www.titancigar.com OR www.mearspoint.com*​
> ...


----------



## Nestor (Aug 9, 2007)

Nestor said:


> Philips and King raffling off humidor and 3 boxes of cigars*TitanCigar FEST*​
> *09/15/2007, 1-6pm*
> *MEARS POINT MARINA , At KENT NARROWS, MD*
> *For Directions and more infomation go to www.titancigar.com OR www.mearspoint.com*​
> ...


Philips and King raffling off a humidor and 3 boxes of cigars


----------



## smokin' machinist (Sep 23, 2006)

Are there any gorillas going to this event? I'm considering it, it would be a nice ride on the bike, weather permitting.


----------



## Addiction (May 8, 2007)

smokin' machinist said:


> Are there any gorillas going to this event? I'm considering it, it would be a nice ride on the bike, weather permitting.


I'll be going if its raining Saturday, if not I'll be in Va Beach for my little ones birthday. He wants to have a beach party.


----------



## smokin' machinist (Sep 23, 2006)

Addiction said:


> I'll be going if its raining Saturday, if not I'll be in Va Beach for my little ones birthday. He wants to have a beach party.


Beach parties are fun, have fun if the weather is nice.


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

There is still a good chance I am going


----------



## Nestor (Aug 9, 2007)

n3uka said:


> There is still a good chance I am going


*look forward to seeing everyone - this is going to be BIG!, and lots of fun. the entire pavillion is covered, so even if it does rain, no worries!*


----------



## Addiction (May 8, 2007)

smokin' machinist said:


> Beach parties are fun, have fun if the weather is nice.


Wife just cancelled Va Beach, so i will definately be in the place unless Clampdown wants to have a drink.


----------



## Addiction (May 8, 2007)

Anyone interested in a ride share?


----------



## CobraSkip (Sep 8, 2005)

I'm up in MD for a couple of weeks. (Grandkids and the Dover race) I plan on going. How can we all get together?


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

Addiction said:


> Anyone interested in a ride share?


I might get you to pick me up on the way.


----------



## Nestor (Aug 9, 2007)

n3uka said:


> I might get you to pick me up on the way.


*Tomorrow is the day! Look forward to seeing everyone!*


----------



## Addiction (May 8, 2007)

n3uka said:


> I might get you to pick me up on the way.


Sure thing, taking my car for service in the morning so I'll have a loaner anyway. Just need someone to manage the directions. I won't actually know if I'm going until the morning tho.


----------



## smokin' machinist (Sep 23, 2006)

Thanks for the herf Nestor. Had a great time today, got some smokes, the band was great. The mojitos,even better.


----------

